# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  एतिहासिक फोटो....

## INDIAN_ROSE22

नेहरा को क्या पता था कि एक दिन इसी विराट की कप्तानी में खेलने का मौका भी मिलेगा। 
समय बड़ा बलवान भईया.....

----------

